

Debit cards replacing credit cards on college campuses   - cwan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/10/03/AR2010100304352.html?hpid=topnews

======
imr
This scheme is very confusing for someone who used loan money to pay tuition
directly. Why not just get a debit card from your bank or credit union? Is
there some sort of barrier to entry, besides minimum deposits, that I do not
know about?

